# LACO Munster vs. Stowa Flieger



## paulnegotei (Dec 20, 2011)

I would like to start a classical debate, regarding the two watch models presented in the post title : LACO Munster vs. Stowa Flieger 
We are Stowa fans.That's for sure.Now, why should somebody buy a Flieger instead of Munster? I don't want to be misunderstood.Never said anything about LACO watches regarding their quality, design, or performance. 
I just wanna hear some Stowa Flieger's opinion about what advantages has Stowa against Laco, or maybe LACO's advantages against Stowa 

OSU !


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

Try to imagine please,

that most of us have done such a comparison in the past.

Can you guess what the comparison's result was? b-)


Volker ;-)


----------



## paulnegotei (Dec 20, 2011)

brainless said:


> Try to imagine please,
> 
> that most of us have done such a comparison in the past.
> 
> ...


I can guess.But why???


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 16, 2006)

The Laco case is not as nice for one thing. Their lugs are spindly and are not as gracefully integrated into the case. I don't know how the lume is with the Laco but the Stowa hands and lume are incredibly well done. Plus, the Stowa folks are really great in the customer service department so many of us really value that ability to interact with the company.


----------



## Renisin (Jan 29, 2011)

Clearly we here like the Stowa mark, they are a great company with great people and a great product!!!! I own three myself,and can say the quality is on par with watches costing three times as much. I could go on to say why but if you do your homework and follow other threads you will read why we here like Stowas so much.

On an other note and to be fair I have been following Lacos transformation from fair quality to a much more refined and attractive watch. 

I am still a Stowa fan but that does'nt mean I wouldn't buy a Laco, they do make some really nice watches that I would be proud to own!!!

REN


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Well, I wouldn't talk about advantages regarding Laco Münster vs. Stowa Flieger ETA 2824-2 because I do think that quality wise they are on par. *It is more a question of personal preferences* which can only answered by yourself.

a) case diameter, Stowa 40mm Laco 42mm, height 10,20 vs. 13,00 mm
b) lugs, Stowa peppy out of the case, Laco stark and stiff (my humble opinion)
c) polished Stowa case, darksand blasted Laco case
d) case of the Laco engraved with FL FL23883, Stowa not engraved
e) onion crown on Stowa, diamond or big crown on Laco (you can get a customized crown from Stowa iirc)
f) Stowa rotor engraved, Laco comes with serial ETA 2824 rotor
g) Laco sapphire crystal ar coated, Stowa crystal not ar coated
h) Stowa movement nicely finished with special rotor (see web site for more details)


----------



## avatar1 (Sep 15, 2008)

> *LACO Munster*


I love it... b-)
Herman's watch...


----------



## Myron (Dec 27, 2009)

If you have the budget, you should own both. If you can afford to only own one, I guess I'd go with the Stowa. But the Laco would be right up at the top of my list for my next watch.

Myron


----------



## paulnegotei (Dec 20, 2011)

I want to thank you all for sharing your opinions regarding my post.
that being said,i have no further questions.
Like Myron said "If you have the budget, you should own both" 

Cheers.
Paul


----------



## debito (Nov 13, 2011)

I'd be very happy with either of those watches. Seems like Laco tries to stay closer to the original Flieger case design. The Stowa's lugs are nicer, but aren't the Laco lugs more "authentic?" In general, the Stowa has a more refined look - it's a perfect blend of tool heritage and fine timepiece finish. The Laco puts more emphasis on the tool side. I prefer a watch that harks back to the flieger heritage, while also providing a more sophisticated refinement.


----------



## paulnegotei (Dec 20, 2011)

So..you're a Stowa guy too


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

debito said:


> I'd be very happy with either of those watches. Seems like Laco tries to stay closer to the original Flieger case design. The Stowa's lugs are nicer, but aren't the Laco lugs more "authentic?"


Good observation. Maybe more authentic but not authentic.

Laco 55mm B-watch (1943)


----------



## Jörg Schauer (May 2, 2005)

Hello everybody,

to be hornest, i realy don´t like to make this kind of comparison ;-).

But from time to time it is necessary to show the own features in comparison to other products.

The more value STOWA features are:

1 - sapphire caseback

2 - nice finished ETA 2824-2 movement with *blued screws and rhodium coated*

3 - a *handmade* and *serial numbered* german silver rotor

4 - *REAL blued steel* hands filled with Superluminova C3 from the best supplier of the world UNIVERSO in Switzerland
(at the moment i am trying to find out how the stainless steel hands of the LACO can be termed blued - this is not possible from my opinion. But maybe i am worng somebody can help me or maybe there is a new technic which can makes this? I am realy interested because stainless steel is nearly impossible to blue !)

Every information would be helpful and could be maybe a alternative to the highest quality term blued steel hands we use and which are more and more difficult to get.

5 - a handbrushed matt satin stainless steel case.
(not sandblasted which is much cheaper)

This "small details" ;-) (all written features are much more expensive than to choose the simpler way )are the things who makes *"the real difference".*

Most of the people who have a STOWA in their hands are really happy about this quality features and they resume that the STOWA quality is equivalent to much more expensive big Brand watches.

I think LACO did a good job but we do not have us to hide ;-)

bye for now

Jörg Schauer


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

There are two criteria who make me prefer Stowa (and Schauer too of course!) to many other brands:

First the material ones, as pointed out by Joerg in his post above.

Second - and even more important than the first point - the people behind and *in *the brand. 
Living the brand passionately, making their job a joy to do and communicating with their customers. 
When I say "communicating" I don't mean reacting to wishes and complaints, but starting a theme initially. 
Not to evade when .... happens, but stating what the reason was and correcting the process for the future.
People that dont want to be the greatest, but one of the best.

Thoroughbred watchmakers and servicepeople - that is what I love with Stowa.
I would like to accentuate names as Viveca, Regina, Luisa, Joerg and and and - but I would forget others who also deserve to be mentioned .
Oh, I did it.......

Volker ;-)


----------



## ninjaspur (Aug 11, 2011)

I am now the proud owner of a brand new no logo no date Stowa Flieger that arrived just in time for Christmas, and it is every thing and more than I expected as Jörg post describes everything that attracted me to go for it, its the craftsmanship , quality and a feeling of pride in it that has given me lots of pleasure.

Trouble is where to next Antea KS is on the list , but I also want to wait for the 1938 black.

(no slight on Laco , just I'm in love with Stowa)


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

In my opinion, Stowa is doing more of an homage, while Laco stays truer to the original Fliegers. Obviously, Stowa has a much better finish and is "prettier", but if you want a "Flieger", Laco makes the most authentic ones available. That is why I ordered a Stowa Ikarus. When I decide to get a Flieger (and I will), I will get a Laco.


----------



## paulnegotei (Dec 20, 2011)

Danke Jörg Schauer for your intervention.Needless to say that now,every flieger buyer,who would like to have a Pilot watch,but with smoother finish,a better edge design and a great quality/price would order a Stowa.
Freight dog, i appreciate your opinion, and i respect it.You have done a great choice,and you will also do a good job in the future 
Have a nice day all 
Paul


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

paulnegotei said:


> Danke Jörg Schauer for your intervention.Needless to say that now,every flieger buyer,who would like to have a Pilot watch,but with smoother finish,a better edge design and a great quality/price would order a Stowa.
> Freight dog, i appreciate your opinion, and i respect it.You have done a great choice,and you will also do a good job in the future
> Have a nice day all
> Paul


I'd call it a contribution rather than an intervention.;-)


----------



## paulnegotei (Dec 20, 2011)

stuffler said:


> I'd call it a contribution rather than an intervention.;-)


You are right.
Contribution it's a better word,for what Jorg did.
Thank's Mike


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

Like Mike wrote above, it's more about preferences. I like a flieger to look rugged, tool-ish, and closer to the real thing than Stowa. I owned a Stowa 2801 SE, and while it was a thing of beauty, I enjoy my Laco more. Touches like the solid case back, bead blast engraved case, and choice of 42mm or 45mm are pluses to me.

I will likely order an Ikarus one day, and have an Antea KS on the way, so I like Stowa very much, but prefer the style of Laco fliegers.


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Sep 13, 2009)

I like the Laco because it looks closer to the original, it actually looks like a military watch, but they are lacking in some of the finer details such as the buckle which doesn't have the same finish as the watch and Laco do not show photographs of the inside of their watches. I like Stowa because Stowa goes out of their way to promote their products and celebrate every detail including the movement. Stowa gives me confidence, I like to know exactly what I am getting and Stowa satisfies me in that department.

I wear a Stowa Anita KS.


----------



## skafutbol (Oct 21, 2011)

i have the laco in a-dial and stowa in b-dial. i like them both, though i must say the stowa does look more expensive. 

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## vincesf (Jun 8, 2009)

Both Stowa and Laco are doing modern interpretations of their original 55mm Flieger watches. Laco provides a watch that is more visually authentic to the original design and even offers a 55mm version of their Flieger. In my opinion Stowa offers a better contemporary "interpretation" rather than "imitation" of their original Flieger watches, adding qualities that many of today's watch enthusiasts appreciate. Jorge's list of those qualities provided earlier in this thread demonstrate this: Sapphire caseback, beautiful movement and case finishes ... all are appreciated by this watch buyer.


----------



## Renisin (Jan 29, 2011)

Your not alone brother,thats why I own three! Quality and Value,they are hard to beat,they are Stowa!!!

Ren


----------



## Anxietyprone (Jul 26, 2012)

I agree with vincefsf about Stowa producing a more contemporary interpretation of the flieger. Indeed it is. For me however, that is the problem with the Stowa. If you put the Stowa next to a sterile-dial $150 Aristo, Parnis or Ticino, Steinhart, Defabre, the Stowa looks like it was made in the same factory. Turn over the watch and the truth is revealed, but the problem is I don't wear my watches upside down. And after the honeymoon period rarely do I take the time to look at the motor; which is made where and supplied in bulk by who?
Place the Laco next to any of the aforementioned watches and it's evident which does not belong. Regardless of the authentic or inauthentic look between the Stowa and Laco, it's the Laco that has the runway looks and unique style. 
I say enjoy your watch the way it should be enjoyed; for the way it looks and the way it looks on your wrist. 
Cheers


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

LH2 said:


> Like Mike wrote above, it's more about preferences. I like a flieger to look rugged, tool-ish, and closer to the real thing than Stowa. I owned a Stowa 2801 SE, and while it was a thing of beauty, I enjoy my Laco more. Touches like the solid case back, bead blast engraved case, and choice of 42mm or 45mm are pluses to me.
> 
> I will likely order an Ikarus one day, and have an Antea KS on the way, so I like Stowa very much, but prefer the style of Laco fliegers.


+1 Like many people here, I debated the Stowa vs. Laco flieger decision for a while before I made my decision to buy Laco (I bought both the Type A and Type B 45mm hand wound models). What some have pointed out as negatives of the Laco (bead blasted case, solid case back, lug design etc.) I see as positives since they more accurately reflect the original flieger design. I also prefer my watches larger than 40mm, so the diameter of the Stowa was another negative for me. If I were looking for a refined, modern take on the B-Uhr I would look very seriously at a Stowa (assuming they starting making them bigger!). But for a more accurate representation of the original flieger with all of it's tool watch goodness, I think the Laco is the better choice.


----------



## flyingpicasso (Jun 28, 2010)

Anxietyprone said:


> If you put the Stowa next to a sterile-dial $150 Aristo, Parnis or Ticino, Steinhart, Defabre, the Stowa looks like it was made in the same factory.


Um...disagree...


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

+1.

Stowa finishing is exemplary. The blued hands are a sight to behold!


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Spoonsey said:


> +1.
> 
> Stowa finishing is exemplary. The blued hands are a sight to behold!


Bringing this back up because I have been able to compare both the Laco Munster with a regular Stowa Flieger and a Flieger Original.

The case of the Laco is great, its fit and finish are accurate and refined and is very comfortable. The grey bead blasted finish is in my opinion excellent. Whoever photographs the Laco Flieger range for the official shots has done the watch a severe disservice. The case finish of the watch looks so much better in real light than in the sterile lighting of the photoshoot.

The blued hands, printing of the dial and fit and finish of the case are on a par with the Stowa Flieger automatics of a similar price. I was worried about the quality of the dial but it is at the same level of Stowas. The lume is slightly creamier/greener- more vintage in appearance but is still definitely a white lume.

The basic riveted strap is not as nice as the basic Stowa straps, feels thicker but also has less texture and leather feel.

The Laco is weightier than the either Stowa, it feels good, not as heavy as a diver but it has presence. The case dimensions of 42 mm diameter is perfect, with lugs which do not extend to far away from the case despite being straight.

Overall I think the Laco offers a package on par with Stowa offerings quality wise but excells in having a case which is more tool like ( but still highly finished - love the case back data and FL no. on the case side as standard) and offers its watches in larger sizes. Its blued hands are very nice as is its lume and dial and hands. Stowa watches are dressier and have beautifully decorated movements. I love the 'silber' rotor on the automatic and saphire case back and ofcourse the FO movement and case back is beautiful.

Both offer different takes on Fliegers (Stowas WW2 watches did not have Laco style lugs so I dont see their more modern lugs as a big detractor) I dont think you can write off the Laco as lacking in quality. Maybe you can dislike individuals within the company or the companys methodology but I think their Fliegers are lovely.


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

Old thread but I didn't revive it so... Laco Dortmund for me all the way. Sandblasted doesn't mean less quality, it's just a different finish for the case. Real flame blued hands, appropriate solid case back, and a size that screams the true flieger that it is. Hands down, the easiest choice I ever had to make between the two brands.

If I was going with a dressy pilot (maybe like if it was going to be my only watch, and I wanted a piece that was both sporty and dressy), than I think the Stowa Ikarus fills that niche very well. However, the regular Stowa fliegers, with the combination of starkness like they are suppose to be, combined with features that aren't true to authentic... I just can't see what niche that fills. It's not at all dressy, yet it's not at all very toolish either.


----------



## ScreenKiller (Aug 24, 2013)

wait stuffler said stowa didn't have AR coating is that true?:think:


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Please read and understand in the context of time, this thread started in January 2012!!!!!!!!
Sometimes things change.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

stuffler said:


> Please read and understand in the context of time, this thread started in January 2012!!!!!!!!
> Sometimes things change.


The reason I revived is because the thread seemed to happen when older Lacos were available and newer models had just been released so some people in this thread seemed to assume that newer Swiss movement Laco fliegers lacked blued hands.

The argument between the two is now down to taste more than ever rather than some quality disparity and they are almost equivalently priced too reflecting the same quality levels. When i was considering getting one the numerous threads comparing the two fliegers unfairly stigmatise the new flieger range because the older cheaper models lacked certain features or had more inaccuracies or because they dont like the brand because of some WUS forum project betrayal.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

My answer refered to screen killer's post, not yours. You might use the hybrid mode.....


----------



## inlanding (Feb 20, 2008)

*+1 Volker, Mike, Jörg*

Happy New Year, all!

Interesting how threads seem to repeat themselves in slightly different forms...

Back in 2008 I did a relatively objective LE Flieger side-by-side COMPARO in the Pilot's and Military Watches Theme Forum. Just click the comparo link if you're interested in reading it, etc.

Since that time, I've been fortunate to have owned, worn, and sold nearly all the other pilots except for the Stowa Flieger.

Well, I've kept and still wear the Stowa LE and the 40mm Baumuster B and Flieger no logo. Why? In my experience:

Spectacular fit and finish 
The dial is easier to read (yes, my eyesight is not like it used to be!)
Lume is outstanding (yes, I am a lume junkie!)
The watch sits on my wrist more comfortably
My history with the LE over a four year period is quite a story, indeed. I am so very grateful to Stowa and several others for helping to recover the stolen LE. Click *HERE* for the link regarding the loss and recovery of the LE
Jörg and his very fine team are exemplary in every regard

I could go on and on. Everyone's got their good reasons for their brand loyalty (authentic replication, bead blast, dial size, crown style, heat treated blue hands, COSC, hand wind, etc) but I keep coming back to Stowa. The best of all worlds for me. I am proud to be a customer.

Thank you, Jörg, for all you and your fine company does for watch enthusiasts world-wide.

Glen


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

boemher said:


> The reason I revived is because the thread seemed to happen when older Lacos were available and newer models had just been released so some people in this thread seemed to assume that newer Swiss movement Laco fliegers lacked blued hands.
> 
> The argument between the two is now down to taste more than ever rather than some quality disparity and they are almost equivalently priced too reflecting the same quality levels. When i was considering getting one the numerous threads comparing the two fliegers unfairly stigmatise the new flieger range because the older cheaper models lacked certain features or had more inaccuracies or because they dont like the brand because of some WUS forum project betrayal.


Glad you revived this thread. It needed to be done since a truly fair comparison between the two brands is available now.


----------



## ScreenKiller (Aug 24, 2013)

stuffler said:


> Please read and understand in the context of time, this thread started in January 2012!!!!!!!!
> Sometimes things change.


Sorry mike didn't notice my bad

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## hbk75 (Dec 25, 2006)

I got myself a stowa 1 year ago, the quality is top notch. I was searching for an IWC mark XVi or XVii and realized that the price vs movement does not matches evenly. Got myself a stowa eventually, the finishing and workmanship are very good. Maybe not as close as a IWC but close enough. I do not like the date on the IWC as well. 

I got a Laco B dial as well. The Laco is relatively well made and the 42mm seems to holds up the B dial quite well.


----------



## propforall (Dec 15, 2017)

I compared the two and ended up buying the flieger klassik. I do have to say, I wish it was 2-3mm bigger, although the finishing and feel are divine.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

This watch, the Stowa Klassik Flieger Sport 90th anniversary, is classy, 43mm, and very refined feeling yet still retains the character of the flieger.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tonester99 (Jan 15, 2016)

Stowa ftw. One of my coworker has a Laco. While it may be true that the Laco design is more akin to the original flieger, I just don't like their case. It looks and feel cheap compared to my Stowa Klassik Flieger. The lugs felt like an afterthought as well. They are not well integrated into the case. They just seem to stick out from the case completely flat.


----------

